# Video - LOBSTER DINNER



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://vimeo.com/24248724

Shot this video Sunday.....most lobsters I've ever seen on one rock......9 or 10 I think.....I got the video AND still caught 5......(all I could fit in the bag I carry when shooting video).


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

That was cool!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Just DANG!!UNREAL!I would have got the flounder too!


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SWEET! :notworthy:

Did you go back for the flounder?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

No, didn't get the flounder, I have stopped spearfishing while I am shooting video......got hurt pretty badly a few years ago while filming and having my Rife loaded, and clipped off to a D-ring. While retreiving the gun, It contacted the wreck and went off, causing the butt to smash my bicep and cause some nasty hemorageing that took a month and a half to heal.
+ the camera has grown to a size that I have to set it down to do anything else! .....But that works out Great for LOBSTER!:thumbup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

That's awesome. Nice haul!!!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

how deep are you?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Awsome!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Great videos. Cool to see the Russian Freighter in the other video


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Scott - Super job on this and the other videos I viewed. Really enjoyed the natural limestone reefs and fly tying vids - thank you sir!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

inshorecatch said:


> how deep are you?


 This reef ranges from about 118-130. Wish they were more shallow, so I could spend an hour at a time!:thumbsup: ....Seems like we always find the best part of the reef at the END of the dive!!!

...Glad everyone is enjoying the videos, Thanks for the + feedback!


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

what an amazing video...love the editing, music, and AMAZING HD clarity....what camera are you using?

oh....and....*cough* if you ever need a dive partner on a weekend....I've got my own gear and would love to join ya, shoot me a PM


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Scott!!


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

Amazing :bowdown were you on a private or public spot?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Camera is a Canon hv30
The location is just part of the natural reef ledges which are wide spread , not public, but not really a secret ......you can find spots like this from Trysler grounds, to the timberholes.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Great video's man. Love the butter and lemon flashing. Gave me a good laugh. AWESOME clarity on the videos too. Thanks for sharing. I can't wait to get out there and dive again.


----------

